# Remington Model 514 /22caliber bolt action



## Postal Buck (Feb 22, 2009)

I've got a Remington Model 514 / 22 caliber , bolt action rifle that was my dad's uncle .  I don't see a stamped date on the rifle and was wondering if anybody can tell me how old this rifle is ?  It was mad in Ilion , New York and it will shoot 22 short ,long or long rifle shells.  Can any body tell me about this rifle , I don't want to sell it , just find out the history of it .  
Thanks , 
Postal Buck


----------



## duckbill (Feb 22, 2009)

Hop over to rimfire central  http://www.rimfirecentral.com/forums/index.php

Go to the Remington forum and you'll find a ton of info on the 514.
I've got a 510 from the 1930's.  

The 514 is a "Target Master" if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Sharps40 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Possible to Date*

Check out the back of the Dixie Arms catalogs for the article on dating remingtons from 1922 thru about 1993.  In short, barrels are codemarked with one letter from the code BLACKPOWDERX corresponding to the montsh Jan thru Dec.  The year is indicated by the letter of the alphabet beginning with the the letter N in 1922 (The lettersI, O, Q and V were omitted).  There are some other details in the article like in 1954 there are two year codes, AA for Jan and A for the rest of the year, this was done w/other letters in various years...Remember to do your research as the years 1964 and 1991 both use the year code L...and finally, after 1949 the letters I, O, Q, V were put into use.  It's all much clearer using the article and charts in the Dixie catalog.  For reference, I am looking in the back of the 2005 catalog number 154.  

V.R.


----------



## Postal Buck (Feb 27, 2009)

*Thanks everybody for the info .*

I will check on all this on Saturday , I have refinished the stock this week . Man the Walnut stock really looks Great .


----------

